# What Now?



## rag doll (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello this is my first time ever doing this so here it goes. My guy and I are scheduled to be married this year. After finally finding the perfect wedding gown among other things I learn that we are not as happy as I thought we were. One morning I decided to read the text messages in his in and out box. I found back and forth messages between him and a unknown woman. The messages happened at one in the morning when I was sleeping. He referred to the woman as sexy in the message. After that it shut my world down and now I don't have the next step planned because depression has really got me by the throat. So thats my story Is there any advise out there?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sorry you are in this position. Does he know you read the messages? Planning a wedding can be stressful in itself. Do you think the wedding plans have added a strain in your relationship? I hope you are able to talk with him and he will open up about how he is feeling. At this piont, you need to feel comfortable in understanding whether you really know him ... is this a double life he leads persuing other women or is it an innocent friendship gone a little too flirty?


----------

